# "Eternal Dreams" by Mike Kloos



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Full tank shot








Detailshot

























Basic specs:
tank:100x50x40. 2 x 45W T5 and 2 x 30W t8. Neonbulbs.
2L diy co2.

waterparameters: 
ph 6,8 kh 5 no3 20 po4 1,5

Maintenance:
I do a waterchange (40/50%) every saterday or sunday and do a trimming if necessarry.
daily adds: Easylife profito and easycarbo. Kno3 and Kh2po4 and sometimes ferro.

Flora: 
Rotala rotundifolia, Cyperus helferi, Blyxa japonica, Hemianthes micranthemoides, H. callitiorides, Microsorum pteropus "philipines" and "brassi", Tonina fluviatillis (just planted), Ludwigia glandulosa, Vesicularia dubyana.

Fauna:
6 Amano shrimps, >100 red cherry shrimps, 16 x Barbus pentazona, 20 x Paracheidon axelrodi 6 x Otocinclus macrospilus


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW! That is beautiful! (I know I can make comments like this because the judges won't see them.  )

So, what's the great big mound in the background, right side? It looks like Rotala, but mostly green.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats H.micranthemoides 

Are you sure nobody reads this


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 20
Cleanliness 24
Composition 22
Difficulty 20


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Your tank is so clean it makes things easier to judge, thank you for that; is nice to see even though your layout is strongly influenced by the Nature Aquarium style you presented a solid composition using not too many plants and rather using large groups of the same very much like Dutch what you will see in a Dutch tank.
The 1:2 ratio very is well defined and over all a nice simple composition.


Originality 21
Cleanliness 24
Composition 21
Difficulty 21


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent photography and beautiful tank.

Originality 23
Cleanliness 23
Composition 22
Difficulty 24


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 64
Cleanliness - 71
Composition -65
Difficulty - 65

Members' Choice Points - 6

Total - 271


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Tot slot het punt's. Kan niet wachten om te zien al de andere punten: D

Dankzij de rechters met hun opmerkingen!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

MiKlo said:


> Tot slot het punt's. Kan niet wachten om te zien al de andere punten: D
> 
> Dankzij de rechters met hun opmerkingen!


Mike, I don't know what you said, but *CONGRATULATIONS* on winning APC's 2010 TOTY Contest!! :supz:

-Dave


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, I posted it in dutch 

I said that could not wait to see al the other points. 
Big thanks to the judges!!!!!

Thnx Dave!! I didn't think I would win after seeing al the other beautiful scapes!!

Thnx everybody for voting !!!!


----------



## VincentK (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I really like your tank, I have a question though, how did you grow the HM in that ball on the right? Did you just let it grow naturally or did you grow it on the right?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I started with a little bunch of it. After a while I started trimming it in the round shape. I did this without getting it out of the tank. Just go around it with your scissors and trim it into the shape you want. It's a very easy maintaining plant. Probably you can trim it in every shape you want


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mike!

Awesome tank! I like it very much.
What did you use for substrate in your tank?

Thanks,
Aram


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

MiKlo said:


> I started with a little bunch of it. After a while I started trimming it in the round shape. I did this without getting it out of the tank. Just go around it with your scissors and trim it into the shape you want. It's a very easy maintaining plant. *Probably you can trim it in every shape you want *


Edward scissorhands? 

gefeliciteert met je prijs! echt mooie gedaan en total gezond


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Just as beautiful as your other tank.
Nice work.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx 

@ Paronaram; Only black and white gravel and ada Iron bottom long.


----------



## swordfish182 (Oct 3, 2009)

Good tank, very healthy.. Congrats¡¡¡¡:-({|=


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Mike,

What did you use for "carpet" on the right side: is it moss or HC?

Thanks


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

That's HC.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Very very cool.[/COLOR*:roll::roll::roll::whoo::whoo::mullet:*]


----------



## Defiant (Sep 13, 2010)

wow this is one beautiful tank great work


----------

